# Spots under leaf?



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just noticed spots under a Java Fern leaf. Can anyone identify what these are? I have assassin snails. Could they be eggs?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like eggs of some sort to me.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

They're the beginnings of new plants, that's how java fern reproduce.
Once the new plants get big enough you can just take them off & attach them to wood or rocks


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

My java fern puts out new plantlets on the edge of the mother leaf. Don't remember how assasins lay eggs. What fish do you have?? Wonder if it is fish eggs of some kind? Let us know when you find out.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

vreugy said:


> My java fern puts out new plantlets on the edge of the mother leaf. Don't remember how assasins lay eggs. What fish do you have?? Wonder if it is fish eggs of some kind? Let us know when you find out.


The fish are Tetras, Corys, Otos, Snakeskin Barbs and a BN Pleco.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

They're not fish eggs or assassin eggs, assassin eggs look like clear ravioili with a white spot in the centre


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

To be honest, they look a lot like the spores on a land fern. Go figure  Is it possible that some aquatic creature is in your tank? Something like a worm or bug? Is the plant new? This is a very curious thing. I would love to be able to see them up close and personal. Sure has me baffled. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

vreugy said:


> To be honest, they look a lot like the spores on a land fern. Go figure  Is it possible that some aquatic creature is in your tank? Something like a worm or bug? Is the plant new? This is a very curious thing. I would love to be able to see them up close and personal. Sure has me baffled. Keep us posted please.


I set the tank up about a year ago. All the fish and driftwood came from the LFS, plants came from LFS, eBay and one other online store (nothing was collected from local pond, lakes or rivers). I've never seen anything but fish and snails.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

FishyFriend said:


> They're the beginnings of new plants, that's how java fern reproduce.
> Once the new plants get big enough you can just take them off & attach them to wood or rocks


^This


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

+2 on the beginnings of new ferns


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I am anxious to see the new plants. Please keep us posted. I might like a start of it if I knew which one it is.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Its Java fern eggs!*r2


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

:angler_fish:


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

These are Lace Java Ferns. I have seen new plant-lets with roots at the end of leaves and I think they can be split at the base but didn't know they would grow spores to reproduce.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They do grow spores to reproduce sometimes. They propagate several ways. One, new growth at the edge of the rhizome. Two, via the spores seen in the photos and three, new plants sprouting n the ends of the leaf. What a wonderful plant!


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank You everyone for the responses. This forum is awesome, l keep learning something new even after keeping fish for over 30 years.


----------

